# Chain on Lead



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm showing my two year old in halter tomorrow and this is the first time that I've used a nice leather halter with silver and a lead with a chain. I've read that you're supposed to thread the chain through the left ring under the chin through the right and then up the cheek piece if the chain is long. Is this correct?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can go through the L, under the chin, through the R and up to the R cheek.

Or you can go through the L, over the chin, through the R and up to the R cheek.

Over or under the nose, just depends on your preference. There should only be around 2 inches of chain left on the lead sticking out of the L ring. It keeps the look clean and organized.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Good I'm doing it right then  thanks


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a word of caution...One should accustom the horse to leading with a chain,the ring is not the place to try it out for first time:-(.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Just a word of caution...One should accustom the horse to leading with a chain,the ring is not the place to try it out for first time:-(.


yeah I just took him to get used to the show experience this time. I'm going to practice at home with the chain before we go again


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

NEVER use the chain over the nose in halter or showmanship. It always goes UNDER the chin. How did you do at the show?


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> NEVER use the chain over the nose in halter or showmanship. It always goes UNDER the chin. How did you do at the show?


I decided not to show him but still took him and lunged him in the arena and showed him around to get used to everything


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ good....that's the best thing you can do to give him "miles".


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ good....that's the best thing you can do to give him "miles".


Yeah, that was the first time he had ever gone anywhere and I decided to show him only if he was super good, but he needed more time to get used to all the different horses


----------

